# Upper forearm issues while benching



## MikeyLikey (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone else has had any issues with their upper forearm/low elbow when benching. The pain is very dull and only acts up when I bench press. I think it might be the tendons that control my figures; but the weird thing is that shrugs and farmers carries dont hurt it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2020)

MikeyLikey said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone else has had any issues with their upper forearm/low elbow when benching. The pain is very dull and only acts up when I bench press. I think it might be the tendons that control my figures; but the weird thing is that shrugs and farmers carries dont hurt it.
> 
> Any ideas?



Push movements: pain. 
Movements were the elbow is basically static: no pain. 

Nothing weird about that. 

Lots of us have elbow pain. Myself included. Google “tennis elbow” and “golfers elbow” and see if either of those seem likely. 

Sleeves help.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah I have it too...comes and goes right now have it for several weeks


----------



## tinymk (Apr 18, 2020)

I delt with on heavy bench work for over a year. Finally got sick of it and went to the ortho for some images and an mri. I thought for sure it was a strained elbow or something easy. Partial torn tricep at medial head at ensertion of the elbow.  In rehab for it presently.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 18, 2020)

Floss your elbow...


----------



## tinymk (Apr 18, 2020)

Voodoo bands and BFR have helped with relieving some pain. Got this initial info from a good buddy of mine.  Think it is part of the reason I have been able to keep a lot of strength with a painful ROM


----------



## snake (Apr 18, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Floss your elbow...





tinymk said:


> Voodoo bands and BFR have helped with relieving some pain. Got this initial info from a good buddy of mine.  Think it is part of the reason I have been able to keep a lot of strength with a painful ROM



Voodoo bands. Not a quick fix but they will help speed your recovery. I did them 2x/day and right before bench. If done right, they work. Also if you have them put on correctly and you do 10 wall push ups with them, you won't be able to get them off fast enough. Get the heavy red ones because you can use them on your quads. That will be covered in the next class: "Dealing with patella tendentious".


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a little compression sleeve and a little band that would just fit around my upper forearm. I cant tell if they help or not, but I'll give the voodoo band a shot.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2020)

snake said:


> Voodoo bands. Not a quick fix but they will help speed your recovery. I did them 2x/day and right before bench. If done right, they work. Also if you have them put on correctly and you do 10 wall push ups with them, you won't be able to get them off fast enough. Get the heavy red ones because you can use them on your quads. That will be covered in the next class: "Dealing with patella tendentious".



They are a HUGE help.  The can flood blood/nutrients to the affected area and help removes shit in the area.  They can restore sliding surfaces to the skin and even help break up adhesions.  

You can even make a DIY version with e 28" bike inner tube.  You cut it down the middle, and cut the section out with the nipple and voila... you have a cheap couple dollar floss band.  Especialy with everything getting bough up like crazy.


----------

